# Freelance Graphic Designer needed



## sgarner1 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am looking for a well skilled Graphic Designer to freelance for a women's clothing line. I am seeking a designer that can take our concepts and make them come alive. This person has to be passionate about t shirt design. Please visit our website www.iheartkisses.com to get a feel of our line. We are: iheartkisses on instagram as well. Please check out our profile, it will give you a better feel for the way we market our clothing line.

Thank You. 

Contact info:
Sony
[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

